# Christians in the Middle East



## Justin Williams (May 13, 2009)

Are any of you aware of any Reformed churches or organizations in the Middle East? I have found one organization of the Christian Reformed Church (Middle East Reformed Fellowship www.merf.org).

I am aware of the Orthodox Church's presence in the area but I was curious as to whether or not any Reformed churches have been established and their status?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2009)

MERF is not "CRC". It is a broad, strongly Reformed organization,organizer and founder an Arab-American Christian and OPC minister, Rev.Atallah.

MERF works with Reformed churches in many Arab countries.

There has been a renewed vitality in the Christian Arab world for nearly 200 years, since many Presbyterian churches both Scottish and American sent missionaries to that part of the world. Energetic, calvinistic, reformed churches exist in related places also, be it Iran, Pakistan, etc.

Of course, the whole church in the Islamic world, Evangelical as well as hierarchical, suffers from Western politico-bellicose *meddling*. Some places worse than others, worse from that than most home-grown hostility.


----------

